
Suggested times in Google Calendar - joeyespo
http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2011/11/suggested-times-in-google-calendar.html
======
smackfu
So is the "future feature list" for Google Calendar just a list of everything
that is in every desktop calendar program for the last 10 years?

